# Cub Cadet LT1042 blowing gas out carb



## Tired/Retired (8 mo ago)

Cub Cadet LT1042 blowing gas out carb muffler has flame coming out. I replaced the carb and still have the same problem!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

OK, couple of things...... It always helps to give your engine make and model, otherwise people have to go look it up. I'm seeing where your LT1045 could have a Kohler SV590, single cylinder, 19hp?










If that is the case, it's one of the notorious Courage "Bucket" engines. They had serious problems with their valve train and were prone to drop valve seats. They have the shortest valve lash adjustment interval of any small engine I know at 200 hours, so you have to figure they ran into valve train problems even during their development testing

Your description is a little hard for me to understand. You have fuel spraying out of the carburetor, flames coming out of the muffler, and it still actually runs with both of these conditions?

Vacuum draws fuel in through the carburetor. Both valves close at the same time and the fuel charge gets ignited on the compression stroke. Exhaust valve opens and lets the burnt exhaust fumes out through the muffler.....

Your description doesn't sound like that isn't happening correctly... It also sounds to me like the typical valve train problems I've seen on Kohler bucket engines. Compression test, or better yet, leak down test will give you the answer to if there is a problem under the head.


----------



## evh (Apr 29, 2020)

Carburetor float stuck open and not closing?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

evh said:


> Carburetor float stuck open and not closing?


I thought that right off the bat when I first read it also, but he's changed the carb..... Both carbs have leaky floats?


----------



## Tired/Retired (8 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> OK, couple of things...... It always helps to give your engine make and model, otherwise people have to go look it up. I'm seeing where your LT1045 could have a Kohler SV590, single cylinder, 19hp?
> View attachment 80370
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the delay! Health went sour on me heart and lung issues.
the Cub Cadet is a LT1042 with a Kohler Courage 19 engine Mode SV590S Built Date 02/22/2005


----------



## Tired/Retired (8 mo ago)

Sorry about the delay! Health went sour on me heart and lung issues.
the Cub Cadet is a LT1042 with a Kohler Courage 19 engine Mode SV590S Built Date 02/22/2005


Tired/Retired said:


> Sorry about the delay! Health went sour on me heart and lung issues.
> the Cub Cadet is a LT1042 with a Kohler Courage 19 engine Mode SV590S Built Date 02/22/2005





Tired/Retired said:


> Cub Cadet LT1042 blowing gas out carb muffler has flame coming out. I replaced the carb and still have the same problem!!


Sorry about the delay! Health went sour on me heart and lung issues.
the Cub Cadet is a LT1042 with a Kohler Courage 19 engine Mode SV590S Built Date 02/22/2005


----------

